# Premium MFI?



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade the MFI on a 2010 CC to the premium version? I assume you would need to get one from Europe? :screwy:


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

One of the guys on here did that. He definitely sourced it from Europe which I'm sure is pretty difficult. If I'm not mistaken it was around $1000. It was really nice that's for sure.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

DCDubbin did it. In person it looked amazing. 1k+


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

CC Ya said:


> One of the guys on here did that. He definitely sourced it from Europe which I'm sure is pretty difficult. If I'm not mistaken it was around $1000. It was really nice that's for sure.


 I vaguely remember a post about this, but the search function revealed nothing. If I remember correctly, it was a white CC. Thanks for the reply and if anyone knows a source, please give me a shout.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

It was DcDubbin. You won't find the thread, it's gone. 




























Those are his pics btw, if you couldn't tell. Lol


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Ah... That's the one. Nice looking CC. 

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

CC Ya said:


> One of the guys on here did that. He definitely sourced it from Europe which I'm sure is pretty difficult. If I'm not mistaken it was around $1000. It was really nice that's for sure.


 Cost and resourcing is one thing, but anyone know how difficult the swap out would be? 

mike.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

mercurial said:


> Cost and resourcing is one thing, but anyone know how difficult the swap out would be?
> 
> mike.


 I'm guessing the cluster needs to be changed? Would be interesting to know what else....


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

My understanding is it was the entire instrument cluster. His was installed by the dealership-service department. My understanding is also that there's some specific dealer coding that has to be done in order to properly 'swap/update' the mileage from old to new, that you can't do with vag-com.

Cluster - 1200
Labor - 300

Considering it's now a US part, might be cheaper. But doubt it. I believe DC or Maloosheck found/sourced it from a wrecker in EU. 

Maloosheck would be the person I'd inquire with if I were so inclined.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone have more pictures or maybe a video of this in action? 
I cant find it anywhere...


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> My understanding is it was the entire instrument cluster. His was installed by the dealership-service department. My understanding is also that there's some specific dealer coding that has to be done in order to properly 'swap/update' the mileage from old to new, that you can't do with vag-com.
> 
> Cluster - 1200
> Labor - 300
> ...


 
Thank you for the info. I'll try to get in touch.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Seminole CC said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade the MFI on a 2010 CC to the premium version? I assume you would need to get one from Europe? :screwy:


I just did this mod 
I´m in the EU so I think it was easy/easier to get the cluster (0Km, brand new, uncoded)

Here´s my extremely simple DIY guide (sorry, no pics):

*1. VCDS - old cluster:*
Enter controller 17-Instruments
Select Adaptation - 10
Search the drop-down menu for:
Distance
ESI: Distance driven since inspection
ESI: Time since inspection
ESI: Soot entry
ESI: Thermal load
» Copy existing data in those fields... and others you might want (I also copied Importer/WSC/... codes, to keep things as close to the original as possible)


*2. Cluster swap:*
(All is needed is a simple trim remover tool and a torx T20 screwdriver)
Remove dashboard and radio/nav trim pieces
Unscrew 2x screws to the left of the cluster, above the light switch...
...+2 screws to the right of the cluster (1 to the left of the hazzard lights switch; 1 on the bottom left of the radio/nav unit)
...+1 screw behind the light switch (push switch and turn clockwise; then pull entire switch to release)
Remove fuse cover, unscrew 2 screws (facing the fusebox, 1 on top left, 1 on the right)
Pull plastic assembly (it will still be holding on by some clips)
Now unscrew the 2 screws on the bottom part of the actual cluster; tilt cluster forward (2 clips on top hold it in place); unplug connector...
Take the new cluster and install it following the above steps in reverse order.

*3. VCDS - New cluster*
Enter controller 17-Instruments
Select Adaptation - 10
Search the drop-down menu for:
Production mode = switch from ON to OFF (the highbeam blue warning light in the cluster stops blinking and distance counter switches from "Pro" to "0"
Distance = paste Km from old cluster. NOTE: it only works in 10Km intervals. (in my case entered xxx28Km, and the assumed value was xxx30Km).
(...other ESI data » paste accordingly)


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

sergiommms said:


> I just did this mod
> I´m in the EU so I think it was easy/easier to get the cluster (0Km, brand new, uncoded)
> 
> Here´s my extremely simple DIY guide (sorry, no pics):
> ...


Sweet I want to see this. If possible can you make a video?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Must resist...


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

After some PMs about this subject, 
Martin Kutný (airbone.x AT gmail - german ebay user "airbone-x") is the guy I bought the cluster from.
He should be able to supply your requests - or even go along with a group buy, who knows.
(I am in no way affiliated with him nor am I making any profit with this reference)


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

is a part number available?


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

3C8 920 980MX is what I used in my CC.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

fookerbob said:


> is a part number available?


My original cluster was 3C8 920 870 A
The premium mfi I got is 3C8 920 880 G
Meanwhile, there is a new J version out
These are all EU TDI clusters

Clusters in MPH will have different part numbers, no doubt.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Since the 2012 USA Executive trim level uses the color MFI, the cluster part number should be availible from a US dealer parts dept, thru the ETKA part number database.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

The part# for the Premium MFI U.S. version on the 4Motion VR6 is 3C8920980MX and available through getvwparts.com (not affiliated - just my supplier) for $1268.00. Ouch. It does look very nice though...


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

jbcc said:


> The part# for the Premium MFI U.S. version on the 4Motion VR6 is 3C8920980MX and available through getvwparts.com (not affiliated - just my supplier) for $1268.00. Ouch. It does look very nice though...


Yep. I posted that 3 posts above.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

this might just be the next insanely stupid priced upgrade i do, gotta finish/start my bi-xenon retrofit:laugh:


----------



## raptaqua (Feb 17, 2012)

*help *

Hi
i bought
VW PASSAT - 3C CC
PREMIUM LINE TACHO KOMBIINSTRUMENT
3C8 920 880 L

http://www.carsystems.home.pl/tacho/...3C8920880J.jpg

for my 06 passat, the cluster was brand new and i fitted it nicely and everything works, only thing is that i forgot that i had an older Can-gateway and it needed to be upgraded to get the all the errors away.

I had 3C0 907 530 C can-gateway and i bought 3C0 907 530 Q

today i fitted it and checked the VAG-COM for errors and none so that worked, but....
since the cluster was brand new, you need to switch Production mode from ON to OFF.

when i installed the cluster i couldnt do that, cause my gateway was too old, so i tought it would be okay if i install it later and then change it....but i guess i was wrong? the highbeam blue warning light in the cluster stops blinking and distance counter switches from "Pro" to "0" and stated to run normally.
Everything works fine, except i loose trip and clock everytime i switch the car on.

so now when i try to change settings with VCDS i cant do anything with it... i cant change KM or language. I cant change the production mode cause it says cant access the channel or no such channel.

i heard yesterday from one guy that i cant do anything with the new cluster and i'd have to buy a new one :L is that true? cant i reset the cluster to factory defaults or something like that?

so what to do now? how can i put in the right KM and change the language? thanks

also im having little trouble with my car after installing the cluster, when i turn of the engine and put the central locking on (like you normally would do if you leave the car alone)
and then i measure the output amps from the battery, the meter says that the car is spending around 2 amsp !?! could that be caused by the new cluster?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I looked at a 2013 3.6 CC today when I was leaving the dealer and it didn't have the color display for the door open screen, so I don't think it had a color display.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I looked at a 2013 3.6 CC today when I was leaving the dealer and it didn't have the color display for the door open screen, so I don't think it had a color display.


Only the 4Motion has the premium display per the VW.com website.


----------



## burnbrighter (Apr 22, 2011)

*200 MPH vs 160 MPH swap*

I'm considering doing this swap too in my 07 B6 Wagon. Has anyone swapped a 160 MPH to 200 MPH with a Color+ MFD?

Does anyone know for certain there will be scaling / accuracy in speed issues?

Also wondering if 3C8 920 980 is a compatible part with my 07 B6. Anyone have any comments on that?

The latest part I've seen is 3C8 920 980 T.

Thanks!


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

I called my dealer and they call volkswagen USA and was told that every thing would have to be re adjusted and they would advise not to do it  any one else here in the states try this? Or heard this. I was going to have them install it too. But they say it's not a good idea


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

das lowe said:


> I called my dealer and they call volkswagen USA and was told that every thing would have to be re adjusted and they would advise not to do it  any one else here in the states try this? Or heard this. I was going to have them install it too. But they say it's not a good idea


By readjusted I ment recalibrated


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A VW dealership will rarely agree to do a "non-standard" upgrade, no matter how simple it really is.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> A VW dealership will rarely agree to do a "non-standard" upgrade, no matter how simple it really is.


I got ya. Guess I will give it a shot to install it my self doenst look to hard to do and I have the vcds stuff


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

what exactly are the differences between the Premium MFI and the one in a 2010 CC 3.6 4Motion? Just a color display? Or are there other features?


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## rojano2002 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there... i want to change my cluster, but my passat is 2.0t can i use in my passat, the cluster whit this number part (3C8 920 880MX)??? regards!!!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

What exactly do you get for the $1500 extra you spend to get this mod? I find the CC forum to be a lot of modding the stereo to the premium one and now the MFI to the premium one. Are the advantages that great to spend that much money on these things?


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

S WORD said:


> What exactly do you get for the $1500 extra you spend to get this mod? I find the CC forum to be a lot of modding the stereo to the premium one and now the MFI to the premium one. Are the advantages that great to spend that much money on these things?


 Well the short answer is NO! The mods are done for the fun of it, but they are guaranteed to be money pits and won't recover your investment as it isn't one (then again neither is the car!). 

The stereo from a a non-nav (RCD-510) to a nav (RNS-510) is however more than cosmetic. The MFI has more functions but not enough to justify the $, unless you do it for fun. Then all bets are off!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Pookie64 said:


> Well the short answer is NO! The mods are done for the fun of it, but they are guaranteed to be money pits and won't recover your investment as it isn't one (then again neither is the car!).
> 
> The stereo from a a non-nav (RCD-510) to a nav (RNS-510) is however more than cosmetic. The MFI has more functions but not enough to justify the $, unless you do it for fun. Then all bets are off!


 :thumbup: Understood 
I thought I was missing out on some crazy stuff. 
I'll stick to my free work phone nav, and pocket that money toward K04. 
To each their own :beer:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

What's the difference between 3C8920880L and 3C8920980MX ? 

I can't find 3C8920980MX but I can find 3C8920880L. 

Wondering if 3C8920880L will work in my 2012 CC


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Does the 3c8 920 980 mx version come with blue needles or red? 200 mph or 180? Does anyone know the convenience modules this is compatible with? I'm doing a swap in my 2010 vr6 4motion, and I've already updated my CAN gateway to the newer 7N0. My understanding around the comfort convenience lights menu, is that the convenience module will have to be updated as well to enable those menus.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Errrr, the price on this cluster has dropped!

Crap.... here I go again...


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, it's now around $500 but how simple is it for the swap ? I'm curious~


----------



## Botty (May 23, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Does the 3c8 920 980 mx version come with blue needles or red? 200 mph or 180? Does anyone know the convenience modules this is compatible with? I'm doing a swap in my 2010 vr6 4motion, and I've already updated my CAN gateway to the newer 7N0. My understanding around the comfort convenience lights menu, is that the convenience module will have to be updated as well to enable those menus.
> 
> 
> How was the can gateway upgrade to 7N0? I guess you were on 3C0 'Q' before.
> ...


----------

